# heaver tips



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just bought a 15' pole from the Kmart clearance yesterday. Now I am looking for links to figure out how to chuck it as far as possible. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Emanuel
What you need to do is get together with one of the groups that practice casting.We will be more than happy to help if we can.
15 foot rod? humm You may want to choke up on that a little.
bob


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

any of them in the Savannah area?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "emanuel",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Congratulations on being a "Moderator" here at "Pier and Surf".


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

well, emanuel is my real name actually, just couldn't get imaginative at the time I registered.

This whole distance casting thing is quite interesting to me and I want to learn as much as I can. Hope to be able to chuck 8 and bait this summer for those Tybee jacks and sharks.


----------

